# Need help with transmitting surround sound from tv to receiver.



## EdWalsh203 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi everyone,
I am moving into an apartment that is wired for surround sound. There are four small holes in the ceiling with wires coming out of them. The issue I am having is the wiring comes down the wall in an area of the living room where I cannot fit my big screen television. 

I plan to buy a receiver and hook it up where the wires are. If my television/cable/dvd player are going to be positioned across the room, what equipment do I need to transmit the surround sound signal wirelessly from my television/cable/dvd player to my receiver?

Any help with this issue would be greatly appreciated since I am brand new when it comes to home theater systems and am not sure where to start. :help:


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

We may need more info regarding what model receiver you have and so forth. It seems like it might be easier to keep the sources, such as DVR and DVD player next to your receiver. Than you would only have to transmit video via a wireless HDMI connection. Monoprice.com sells a Wireless HDMI® Extender that might work. Are you also using the TV to tune tv channels? If so, my idea might not work. :dontknow: Or you might have to run an optical cable from the tv to the receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just remember that if your using the TV tuner you will be ok but any other signal that comes from another source through the TV will only be 2.1 when it comes out of the TV back to the receiver. This is a limitation put on all displays by the "powers that be"


----------

